# Gimp + Logo erstellen ohne Skript Fu



## desaster0505 (2. August 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Ich will einen Text den ich habe grafisch aufpeppen. Aber dazu möchte ich nicht die Standard-Vorlagen nehmen (Skript-Fu). 

Wie kann man denn mit Gimp einen Text aufpeppen, so dass ich ihn als Website-Logo verwenden könnte? Bei meiner Recherche bin ich darauf gestoßen, den Text mit Pfaden einzuschließen, aber ganz schlaue werde ich daraus nicht.

Kann denn jemand einen Tutorial reinstellen oder eine genau Anweisung geben?
Das wäre prima.

Danke


----------



## PhoenixLoe (8. August 2007)

Ähm... Was genau willst denn machen? 

Wenn du weißt, wie man mit Ebenen umgeht, wenn du den ungefähren Verwendungszweck von Filtern kennst, wenn du mit den Grafikwerkzeugen umgehen kannst... dann steht deiner eigenen Kreativität eigentlich nichts im Wege.

Falls du konkretere Wünsche äußern könnest, könnten wir ja nochmal ins Gespräch kommen.

Gruß
PhoenixLoe


----------

